# A weekend in Durango



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

The Mrs and I will be celebrating our 17th anniversary next weekend. We haven't had a decent night away in over 2 years and we've been under a great deal of stress lately, so we decided we should take 2 nights. We originally looked at hotels in downtown SLC and up in Park City, but I just didn't feel that it was enough of a 'getaway'. So then we thought about what was within an afternoon's driving distance. We considered Vegas, but it's been our de-facto place, and I was thinking we should do something different. I threw out Durango, because, well, it's Durango. I've never been, but always wanted to go there. I explained that the train is the main draw, but there are other things that we can do there as well. We can also stop in Arches NP and Moab on the way home on Sunday. Melony said it sounded like fun, so we're going book everything tonight. So my question for you guys is, I need some suggestions..

Where should we stay? Romantic B&B preferred, but a good quality hotel would work nicely too..

What else is there to do? The wife can only take so much trains... Is there good shopping around?

Round trip or one way? Should we take the bus back from Silverton, or should we ride the train both ways?

Anything else you can suggest would be helpful..

Thanks!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh yeah.. Places to eat.. Need good intel on places to eat..


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It's been a long time since I've been to Durango, so I can't offer anything on shopping, lodging, and meals.

As I remember the train trip is a long day. The trip up is in the canyon bottom for about half the trip, from the bridge at the bottom of the high line to Silverton, so you are looking up. I'd recommend one of the open sided cars rather than one of the coaches. It is easier to see things. If you take the bus back you will see more of the mountains.

If you are taking children, I strongly recommend the one-way by train, return by bus. On my trip there were a lot of tired cranky kids on the return train ride.

Have fun, there are (were) tours of the yard and roundhouse.

Chuck


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Shad,

Get hold of Ray Mayer. (I'll send you his e-mail address.) Ray is a member of our club, but lives in Durango and has to do with the train and museum. He continually offers our Club members free entrance/rides if they get out that way when he is in town. Tell him that I sent you.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad,
Take the train one way to Silverton and bus back. Otherwise you will be ALL DAY. I would highly recommend the Alamosa parlor car if you can fit it into youir budget. Check it out online. There are quite a few restaurants in downtown Durango due to all the tourists. Lots of shops to wander around.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Shad,
Years ago we took the fam on a cross-country trip, and Durango was a great stop for us. In addition to the train ride, we liked the Bar D Chuckwagon dinner / show.

http://www.bardchuckwagon.com/

Cliff


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad,

You might email "San Juan", he spends part of the year in Durango.

Chuck


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Strater and the William Palmer are the historical hotels right downtown. I stayed at the Strater years (and years) ago. Very nice, as I recall. The room was on the back, so I could look out over the railroad. Vintage decor in the room. I've not stayed at the William Palmer, but I spent some time hanging out in the lobby on a trip to Durango when I was in college. 

Recent trips through Durango have been on the company nickel, so it was the Holiday Inn (Comfort Inn?) on the south end of town. Comfortable, but not exactly "romantic getaway" material. 

Not sure on the eateries. I seem to recall hitting a brewpub on my last visit, but (a) could be confusing it with another town, and (b) couldn't tell you the name anyway. 

There's always the McDonalds, or as we refer to it, "Mac's by the Tracks." 

Later,

K


----------



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

Shad,

I used to work on the D&SNG. I'd recommend riding it both both ways but from Rockwood which is an hour and 15 minutes out of Durango by train. It will shorten your day by 2&1/2 hours but allow you to see tha canyon both directions and both sides of the track. That is what I used to do when I brought guests on the trains. When we were running real late, the dog catch crew would relieve us in Rockwood, which was always a treat since we didn't have to go back through the valley. On your drive to Rockwood, wait for your train at Hermosa to watch it start working up Hermosa hill. Then drive to the 550 overpass for another roll by. That will give you plenty of time to get to Rockwood, ahead of your train. 

Oscars diner in Durango has great breakfast and a G-scale train around the ceiling. Handlebars resteraunt in Silverton was the favorite when I worked there. Ken and Sues is excellent gourmet for dinner. 

Spring for one of the first class cars. The service is worth it and preferably one on the rear. The view from the rear of the train really is the best in my opinion.

Just my recommendations, hope it helps. 

Patrick


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Shad I haven't been through Durango for many years. The wife and I stopped there in 1988 and had supper at Father Murphy's Bar & Grill. This bar & grill is probably long gone but the reason I remember it, Harrison Ford walked in and sat and the table next to us and has supper. At this time they were filming Indiana Jones & the Last Crusade and you may recall they used the narrow gauge for filiming the chase scenes on the circus train. 

Not sure why Harrison Ford was there since he did not appear in these scenes, maybe he just wanted to watch trains like the rest of us normal folks.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I have spent the past 26 summers in the Durango area. If you were coming in June I'd invite you to see our layout. Unfortunately I won't be there until mid June this year as my sister is getting married.

Since we have a house there I can't really help much with lodging tips. But a lot of the "cheaper" lodgings are north of town. Pretty far from the Durango train station. Most of the good shopping and eating is fairly close to the station.

*Restaurants*
I really like the following downtown restaurants; Seasons Rotisserie and Grill, Mutu's Italian Kitchen, Irish Embassy Pub, and if you're looking for the best breakfast in town I'd definitely suggest Oscar's Cafe.

If you have a particular style or taste you prefer let me know and I can probably recommend a place.

*Train*
Take the train from Durango to Silverton. Take the bus back.

*Shopping*
Shopping can be found on Main Street. The best is from the train station to about 10th street. Lots of different stores, although most are T-Shirt shops. My mom and sister love walking Main Street to shop. So there should be lots for your wife to enjoy. If you like chocolate or caramel apples, then be sure to stop by the Rock Mountain Chocolate Factory store. They started in Durango. Look for the big bear outside. It's close to the train station.

If you are looking for a mall, then south of town is the Durango Mall. Not much though. I'd skip it. Office Depot, Walmart, and Home Depot are south of town as well.

*Other stuff to do
*Like Cliff mentioned, the Bar D Chuckwagon is always entertaining. Good food too. It's north of Durango. When you go on the train look for a golf course. The Bar D is at the base of the mountain to the east of the golf course.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Take the train both ways. On the way up you are on one side. On the way down you are on the other side. They turn the train around. There is quite a bit of shopping in Silverton. WE went up one day then drove up the next. It is a beautiful drive. 

We stayed at the Rail Road Lodge. Nice rooms. Next to the track.. 

JJ


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Strater and General Palmer are the two best historic hotels. Both a bit pricey but worth it. General palmer is as close as you can get to the trains. If you like, one block up from main is the Rochester hotel and Leland house. Two properties owned by same folks, historic , quaint, and very intimate. Free cookies,  quality healthy breakfast., Rochester hotel has Cowboy /Western theme, very fine. Have stayed at all of then many times, recommend all . Strater has largest collection of antique furniture west of Mississippi. Shopping everywhere up and down main street and quality restaurants too. Just walk and choose. 
Or you can rent my home in Pagosa Springs and be close to Durango and Chama ! Pagosa is also a fun place for a relaxing weekend, hot springs , shopping , restaurants ....


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

K27_463 said:


> Or you can rent my home in Pagosa Springs and be close to Durango and Chama ! Pagosa is also a fun place for a relaxing weekend, hot springs , shopping , restaurants ....


Pagosa Springs is where Bear Whiz Bear is bottled! You definitely want to see that!


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

I always stay at the Strater. Love it. One year we stayed in the big room right on top of the Diamond Belle Saloon - try and ask for that one, its a large corner room, was the owner's suite at one point in history. Many of the other room down the corridors are pretty tiny, very 1880s. There are a few suites here n there in the mix. 
The Diamond Belle Saloon itself in the corner of the Strater and is worth visiting and spending an evening, especially if they have Rag-time Piano on, such as by local legends like Hoyle Osborne.
I always take the train in both directions, lots to see - its a long day, but the ride there and back is quite different. Handlebars in Silverton gets my vote for places to eat. I have no specific favorite in Durango...good mexican just down from the Strater.

Have fun.
David.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Following all this, I want to plan a trip there sometime later this year. Was planning to make it a two day trip. Take the club car to Silverton, stay overnight and come back on the open cars. But having no idea where to stay this thread will help sort that.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

That sounds like a great option.

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

There might be another option. Leave your car in Silverton, take the afternoon train to Durango and return to Silverton the next morning. There might be more options for lodging in Durango than in Silverton.

This would have the advantage, if you are planning to spend several nights in Durango before and after the train trip, of not having to pack up twice.

Chuck


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope Shad enjoyed his train ride dressed warm.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157644212492310/


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Shad,
When you said next weekend did you mean Mother's day weekend or the 17th,18th? Don't know if we should continue with this thread or not.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the input.. We were planning on going the 16th - 18th.. But our plans have changed. We need to stay home as there are some things going on with the kids, and the funds aren't there to do everything we'd like. We'll have to reschedule for later in the summer..


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad, there is a lot to see and do in the Durango area. I hope that all the comments help you and others visiting a unique region in Railroad history.

Chuck


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I would like to thank you all for the input.
The wife and I will be there in late June for several days and have already booked for the round trip on the Cinco Animas car on the advice of the ticket agent, hope he is right.

We will be RV'ing it and traveling with our K9 Buds so restaurants and shopping aren't really a priority for us as much as hiking and sight-seeing are.
Thanks agin
Rick


----------



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

Rick, 

The Cinco Animas is an excellent car, one of my favorites! It has a large observation platform on the rear and enclosed platform with Dutch doors on the front. I worked on the D&SNG for six summers in the operating department. Five of those seasons were in engine service and I can say the best view on a train is from the rear platform, looking at where you've been, watching the track snake back and forth, while being mesmerized by the clickety-clack of the wheels on the track. 

Patrick


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Patrick,
Thanks for the input, sounds like we made a good choice for a change.
Durango is our last stop in Colorado on our train tour so wanted something special.

Thanks again
Rick


----------

